# GNL - Great Gold Mines



## Sean K (10 October 2007)

May be a trading opp on this the am.

They reackon they have some Haematite. See ann just out. Haven't much detail.

Short thread starter, for trading opp....


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2007)

Insane! It's going to open up 250% ish on just a couple of drill holes. Nothing really of substance. The market loves fe right now...


----------



## Ruprect (10 October 2007)

Yeah, if its at all possible, the release was of even less substance than that of IRM!!

Ive been trying to get into GNL oppies for a while now at a very discounted price, havent quite managed it - oh well. A very long expiry, 6 years!

They do have some potential - its the Gutnick group basically, and they are into almost everything. Lots of bits and pieces everywhere.


----------



## SevenFX (10 October 2007)

Newbe's (IMO)

Doesn't pay to get in at open market auction as recovering init open price may require patience...

Flurry of buyers jumping over each other, only to selldown SP by profit takers...

Not sure of IRM Open and whether heavy selloff occured, but generally better to wait some. IMO

SevenFX


----------



## jtb (10 October 2007)

Yeah another one of smoking Joes playthings.
Bits and bobs all throughout my old stomping ground- I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole atm.
400 odd million shares and 500 grand in the bank back in July


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2007)

Yep, agree with above. Looks like the chase up has ended in some damage. Unless it turns around this arvo. 

For those that have been following, does it have any real legs?

Cheers.


----------



## SevenFX (10 October 2007)

Kennas or Anyone Else

Whats your take on the heavy selloff this morning...

Surely the news is not that bad... or did it just gap up to much on open...

EDIT: Would have made a great SHORT... LOL with over 100mil traded so far.

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Sean K (10 October 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Kennas or Anyone Else
> 
> Whats your take on the heavy selloff this morning...
> 
> ...



I think the line up this am was irrational, following on from the 'rock chip sample' fiasco....

I initially thought a great opp to get in early, but then the punters just started going bananas...

I stay away from that sort of crazed frenzy.....


----------



## Bluesky (10 October 2007)

Got in today and hoping for a strong finish.
What a gap up though, it was huge.

What a nice day, very windy outside but warm. Good to be indoors. that should be enough. LOL


----------



## SevenFX (10 October 2007)

Bluesky said:


> hoping for a strong finish.
> 
> What a gap up though, it was huge.




The strong finish is not likely, and probably because of the Huge Gap UP, hence profit takers step in and others that bought high on Open looking for a way out cutting their losses. IMO

SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (11 October 2007)

This *5mil order for $250,000 *has to be a big Insto minipulating the sp, which I'm guessing will dissapear b4 getting filled.

Interesting to watch GNL, as the depth volume slowly changes.

SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (11 October 2007)

Here's the position & survey maps of GNL at Mt Bevan right next to IRM & JMS.

Copied from report below.
http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071010/pdf/00768193.pdf

SevenFX


----------



## roland (11 October 2007)

GNL in pre-open, just waiting to see the news, pre open bidding looking good. News is regarding new assays at Mt Bevan


----------



## roland (11 October 2007)

Comsec is so slow with the news posts - has opened already and the news is not ready - must be OK, has bounced up already


----------



## SevenFX (11 October 2007)

New GNL News

Market seems to respond well.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071011/pdf/31526fm4n6ptn8.pdf

SevenFX


----------



## powerkoala (11 October 2007)

SevenFX said:


> New GNL News
> 
> Market seems to respond well.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20071011/pdf/31526fm4n6ptn8.pdf
> ...




buyers do respond well, but the sellers really really respond very well.
the question is why dumping if buyers are willing to pay 5c?
well, i really dunno how market nowadays.


----------



## SevenFX (11 October 2007)

powerkoala said:


> buyers do respond well, but the sellers really really respond very well.
> the question is why dumping if buyers are willing to pay 5c?
> well, i really dunno how market nowadays.




Yes agree, to coin a Phrase "Up the Stair, Down The Firewell, Slide, Window"

Again feel this opened far too high, following perhaps IRM, ELK, others lead, and as profit takers sold down, so did many that bought high on open.

Perhaps many inexperienced got caught at this top and only to will to cut their losses at any sign of a rise.

Guess the ones holding are holding on Fundermentals and Anns, so prob will see it recover as more concrete drilling dates come out mid-late Oct.


----------



## roland (11 October 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Yes agree, to coin a Phrase "Up the Stair, Down The Firewell, Slide, Window"
> 
> Again feel this opened far too high, following perhaps IRM, ELK, others lead, and as profit takers sold down, so did many that bought high on open.
> 
> ...




And, in the meantime, a great buying opportunity - any idea of the downside risk levels? Jumped on this one a bit quick without a ton of research.


----------



## powerkoala (11 October 2007)

LOL, if this keep continuing, i believe we will see the starting point of this hype back to 3.2c. so much for the good news.
what a movement in two days. 
how many ppl got burn in here?
i only bought very small parcel just to see how it went from the hype.
i guess now i know the answer


----------



## roland (11 October 2007)

powerkoala said:


> LOL, if this keep continuing, i believe we will see the starting point of this hype back to 3.2c. so much for the good news.
> what a movement in two days.
> how many ppl got burn in here?
> i only bought very small parcel just to see how it went from the hype.
> i guess now i know the answer




I only plonked 2 grand into it, the only one of 3 that didn't work today. I did good on WGP and TLM. The profit from those 2 covers my entry into GNL - so free play really


----------



## jtb (11 October 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Here's the position & survey maps of GNL at Mt Bevan right next to IRM & JMS.
> 
> Copied from report below.
> http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071010/pdf/00768193.pdf
> ...




G'day Tek,

Have IRM or JMS mentioned how they plan on getting any ore out of this area?
As the image shows these ranges are accessed via the back road from Menzies to Sandstone.
This is a shocking gravel road that is closed every winter when it rains and would in no way carry regular haulage.

I imagine they would have to look at constructing a major haul road all the way to Meeka/Mt Magnet to link up to the proposed rail links that are yet to be constructed?

I personally don't think there would be much chance of trucking to/through Kal' and then railing to Esperance after the recent lead, nickel hysteria sweeping the port?

Cheers

j


----------



## SevenFX (12 October 2007)

Hey JTB

You prob have better local knowledge than moi, given your a local there.

But can see a rail line going from Menzies to Kalgoolie, and assuming JMS & IRM are using or have intentions to use it.

More detailed map which you can zoom In n Out.

http://maps.google.com/maps?t=h&hl=...221,120.93338&spn=0.322929,0.633087&z=11&om=1

SevenFX


----------



## SevenFX (15 October 2007)

GNL opening up strong after selloff... UP 11.63%

Looks to be running in the right direction...

See what the day brings, but certainly seems strong.

SevenFX


----------



## juw177 (15 October 2007)

Cease to be substantial holder announcement out. Who has been buying all that stock during the selloff? Some people obviously see potential in this. There has been low volume days since the price spike which means people who bought in are not jumping ship. And now buyers are coming in before the gap has closed up.


----------



## jtb (15 October 2007)

SevenFX said:


> Hey JTB
> 
> You prob have better local knowledge than moi, given your a local there.
> 
> ...




G'day Tek,

Just saw your reply.
Yeah there is an old line there but I can't say I ever saw anything on it?
From memory it was an old freight line to Leonora and I know that numerous companies had looked into building a second line suitable for carting Ni ore (hence my query).

Got to say I'm a bit bemused by the run of companies just cause they've got a BIF ridge on the tenement

Look out for an ann' by MEE any day because they've got some wicked BIF sections and they'd be closer to Minara's rail line (don't know how Twiggy would like sharing his own rail line.

Good luck with her mate


----------



## SevenFX (16 October 2007)

Second day in a row, GNL showing some reversal signs in Sentiment, as selloff seems complete.

This is despite XJO down considerably, GNL seems to hold SP.

SevenFX


----------



## juw177 (16 October 2007)

jtb said:


> Look out for an ann' by MEE any day because they've got some wicked BIF sections and they'd be closer to Minara's rail line (don't know how Twiggy would like sharing his own rail line.
> 
> Good luck with her mate




I know this is the wrong thread, but can you tell me more about MEE? Is that why that stock is looking like it can finally break 20c?


----------



## SevenFX (30 October 2007)

Anyone found any news on GNL...

They should be close to an announcement end Oct based on their early Oct findings.. from memory...

SevenFX


----------



## roland (6 November 2007)

GNL up 12.50% on no news. Does anyone have anything??? The depth is starting to even out and volume is up ???


----------



## Craze0123 (11 December 2007)

Latest Ann just out at 9:47 am today....looks interesting!

https://trading.nab.com.au/ComNews/20071211/00793942.pdf


----------



## Mr Peaman (11 December 2007)

Does anyone know why it is now in trading halt?
There was a bit of news at 10am thismorning - i buy in and now it is in trading halt at 12? Shouldnt the news release be after the trading halt?


----------



## Santoro (11 December 2007)

Mr Peaman said:


> Does anyone know why it is now in trading halt?
> There was a bit of news at 10am thismorning - i buy in and now it is in trading halt at 12? Shouldnt the news release be after the trading halt?




Likely to be other news, bought in to this morning and out for a free carry...looking for a good bit of news from the trading halt...been in a number of these trading halts, must say 9/10 have had a negative impact on the share price...but this morings news was sugnificant from my point of view, market cap of 11.6 million yesterday...this kind of discovery should add alot of value to this company....


----------



## b4subi05 (11 December 2007)

Interesting move on this one. Looks like their is further news to come. I have no idea. Hell of a lot of shares traded in just two hours of trade.


----------



## Mr Peaman (12 December 2007)

Has anyone heard any news of this one or what caused the Trading Halt? Very anxious about this one!!!:


----------



## MACH (8 January 2008)

Whats going on with GNL. Its hitting the roof and no announcement. Anyone have any ideas?

Its going over 25% up and nearly over 20 million shares sold.

Wierd cause no announcement.


----------



## b4subi05 (20 January 2008)

Anyone got any knowledge on this stock? Is there news expected?
Couldn't help but notice its move on Friday.


----------



## MACH (29 January 2008)

Can anyone that understands this, explain the new announcement today? Im guessing it means something that a W.A. company wanted to buy out GNL, but GNL rejected the offer. Is that correct?

29/1/08
Approach to company announcement.


----------

